# Other Pet Forums



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I just wanted to know what other pet forums are there for reference, as in forums for pets other than fish-

Cats-
www.catforum.com...Very helpful, experienced board members, including a vet(s)?

And for cat owners(who don't know), NEVER use Hartz's flea products...here's why-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5868


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

www.centralpets.com has a forum for almost any critter out there.
They aren't real active, technical (if you know what I mean) or well moderated, though. :|


----------

